# Can eating the same Fancy Feast make my cat sick?



## sekaer (Oct 28, 2009)

I lost my previous cat to hepatitis lipidosis (fatty liver disease) and it was a horribly awful experience. I am a pushover and fed her 2-3 cans of Fancy Feast Tender Beef Feast for years--her first symptoms were a kind of crouching and body heaving, like she needed to expel a hairball but nothing came up. this turned into vomiting a kind of diarrhea, having to give her water IV, etc...totally traumatic for me and her both
Anyway, I feed my new cat the exact same diet and i have noticed that behavior of the crouch/full body heave episode starting again! I am terrified at the thought that something i am feeding her is going to cause this again. Neither cat was terribly overweight, but I have never had luck getting a cat to switch over to van patten or other healthier wet foods.
does anyone have any suggestions?
thanks in advance.


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Never say never. I recently switched my three cats to healthier food. One was a dry food addict who would never eat the wet food I put in front of him. My other two cats loved the canned that I put out; it was Fancy Feast. I also had dry food available at all times for my cats. My 15 year old girl has had two bladder stones and because she was not supposed to have dry, I switched them all to canned. I found that my dry food addict would eat canned Evo 95 and Weruva. I switched over the other two cats which loved Fancy Feast to this better cat food by introducing it slowly; mixing it in more and more with the FF until I could finally take that away. I’ve noticed a pronounced increase in energy level in all of my cats on the better food. I think you need to introduce new healthier food slowly and find one that they will tolerate.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about your kitty. Although it's not the best quality food, FF should not make your cat sick (unless she's allergic to something in it or there's something wrong with the food).
If you want to transition her to another, better quality food, do it slowly. Just put a little of the new food into her FF and, over a couple of weeks slowly increase the good food and decrease the FF. FF is kitty crack and it is difficult to get them off it once they're hooked. But, with time and patience, it can be done. :wink: You also may have to try different foods and different consistencies of food. Some cats hate pate and some hate chunk! 
How often is this heaving happening? If it isn't very frequent, it's probably just a hairball. Try giving her some hairball remedy. If it is going on a lot, then I'd have her checked out by the vet.
Good luck!


----------



## Lilygirl123 (Aug 31, 2009)

My cat is diabetic and he just gets certain flavours of Fancy Feast, including Tender Beef Feast which is his favourite. The FF diet keeps him in remission, he doesn't need insulin. There isn't many choices for gluten and gravy free food around here, and the food can't be more than 10% carbs, and the certain flavours of FF have worked well so far. He's been on a all FF diet for 2 years now, and he's really healthy.


----------

